
What a Journey, NASA Had Been Really Close - AllThingsSmitty
https://medium.com/interactive-mind/what-a-journey-nasa-had-been-really-close-afb9cfe65f93
======
Denzel
Have to love HN cynicism. This most certainly is not blogspam. Allow me to
explain the "utterly disjoint and aimless essay" and "born-yesterday-
lauditory" accounts (of which I may be lauditory, but hardly born-yesterday).

Firstly, English is not Joanne's first language. Mandarin is. She's been
working on her English ever since I last worked with her in Manhattan, where
our product manager was a native Mandarin speaker and provided real-time
translation between her and our team.

Secondly, she was unaware that this article was submitted to HN. I sent her a
text message congratulating her on making the front page; I can only assume
she shared it with her friends as well given her utter surprise. And her
friends come from a network of native Chinese. So, (again an educated guess)
they probably signed up, not knowing the HN community guidelines, and
proceeded to post congratulations as well.

How about we give people the benefit of the doubt before assuming malice.

~~~
mercer
> How about we give people the benefit of the doubt before assuming malice.

I think considering how harmful voting rings and blogspam can be, and how
easily a community can deteriorate as a result, it's probably prudent to
assume malice in these cases and to be corrected by someone such as yourself.
Much as I wish things to be different.

------
dredmorbius
Given the utterly disjoint and aimless essay, and the born-yesterday-lauditory
accounts, I'm going to call this as some new blogspam reputation attack on HN.

Speaking of which, the "new" queue has been getting espeically bad, though how
much of that is my having enabled "showdead" a few weeks back, I'm not sure.

~~~
AllThingsSmitty
I can't speak for the accounts that cropped up posting comments, but I'm the
original HN submitter for this article (not the author) and I can assure you
there's no blogspamming happening on my part.

~~~
dredmorbius
I guess the one thing I'd ask is what you saw in this piece that was worth
submitting.

~~~
AllThingsSmitty
It's a nice summary about the challenges that that UX designer faced working
with a B2B app.

------
danielvf
Wow, so many accounts created 45 minutes ago and commenting on this post.
Something is fishy.

~~~
sctb
We've banned those accounts for sockpuppet voting and commenting.

------
swagv1
Not entirely sure I got the point other than as a basic intro to applying
metrics to design goals.

~~~
leereeves
Marketing, perhaps?

------
Denzel
Personal note: I worked with Joanne a few years back at a startup in
Manhattan. She helped to improve our product in a very short timeframe. A
pleasure to work with; the very definition of a professional.

